
Python 101: Downloading a File with ftplib - driscollis
http://www.blog.pythonlibrary.org/2012/07/19/python-101-downloading-a-file-with-ftplib/
======
pjscott
You can also use urllib, which makes it a one-liner:

    
    
        >>> import urllib
        >>> doc = urllib.urlopen('ftp://ftp.example.com/foo.txt').read()
    

PyCurl is another popular choice, though less simple to use.

